

China Gives Pakistan 50 Fighter Jets - inshane
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/20/world/asia/20pakistan.html

======
dimmuborgir
Its not even a news.

Pakistani military is world's sixth largest and China has been Pakistan's
biggest arms supplier for many years now.

~~~
bradleyland
Not to mention -- well actually, the article does mention -- the fighter was
jointly developed with Pakistan and China. FUD journalism. It's no coincidence
that the Patriot Act is about to pass the house and senate.

------
theprodigy
There is no need to worry. America knows how to fight conventional enemies and
units. It knows how to get air superiority and prevent their enemies from
getting it.

The US military and the intelligence community have mapped out the majority of
air strips and storage locations for their jets. If there were ever a conflict
America can shoot off cruise missles, use stealth fighters to bomb these
targets with ease.

They also have the resources to disrupt the paki's entire war fighting
capabilities, including its jets, by disrupting its network. With the navy
they can block off all resources being sent in their country (like energy and
metals),and bomb energy and communication assets with relative ease. Basically
making their units useless.

All of what china gives pakistan is a gesture of good will for future economic
gain.

------
ck2
India is in serious trouble, and they both have nukes.

This won't end well, especially once Pakistan decides they don't need US
money.

~~~
dimmuborgir
Nothing will happen, IMO.

China is just milking Pakistan to get access to the _"warm waters"_ of Arabian
Sea as it wants to use Pakistan as a cheap trade route.

Because China wants to avoid sea route via Indian Ocean (on which India has
monopoly) as well as South China Sea where China has border disputes with
several countries.

See the map -
[http://wizzyschool.com/images/geography/asia%20political%20m...](http://wizzyschool.com/images/geography/asia%20political%20map.jpg)

------
catnip
So what. They orderd 250 JF-17 in 2007.

